# ebay weirdness



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So I message a seller asking him for a buy it now price on an item he is selling, he gets back to me saying he will accept £110 plus postage. Excellent I reply I'll take it. About 24h later he replies saying he can't set it to buy it now and starts asking me for advice on how to proceed.

I tell him just to cancel the listing and relist it as buy it now, or if he wants I can PayPal him the cash and he can post it. I'm willing to take a chance as I'll still have buyer protection from PayPal as I wouldn't be sending gift. I inform him I'll pay the fees too.

Then he gets all weird with me saying I'm trying to scam him, WTF how is that even possible in sending him cash before he posts it, was only doing it to save the prick fees.

People!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Another person Brian has fallen out with [smiley=argue.gif]

A lot of scammers have been using credit cards on PayPal and then doing what is called a charge back to get both the item and a refund so you can't exactly blame "the prick" can you :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Another person Brian has fallen out with [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> A lot of scammers have been using credit cards on PayPal and then doing what is called a charge back to get both the item and a refund so you can't exactly blame "the prick" can you :roll:


Yes I can. "The prick" could have also relisted the item as a normal auction on ebay instead of wasting my time by backing out of an agreement, he shouldn't have offered me a buy it now price then changed his mind. I missed another similar item that I could have bought.

How can someone do this "charge back"? he could have transferred the cash into another bank account from his PayPal account and waited a day before posting to make sure funds have cleared.

I suspect he has just got greedy as he wasn't getting bids on the item when I asked him for a buy it now. Then suddenly changed his tune when it got 6 bids with 5 days to go.

Also James, please tell me, who else have a fallen out with?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Instead of me explaining a charge back scam I would suggest you google it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yes Brian I'm really serious :roll:

But on a serious note you should look at the amount of charge back scams that are gong on maybe then you won't be quite so quick to label the poor seller much like you did the local plod :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> How can someone do this "charge back"? he could have transferred the cash into another bank account from his PayPal account and waited a day before posting to make sure funds have cleared.


It doesn't matter what the seller does with the money. The charge back is done against PayPal (as this is who the credit card company has a contract with). Paypal will then come after the seller to reclaim the money they've lost.

This is why I don't have my Paypal account linked to my bank account for purchases. I always use my credit card, so if a seller doesn't send the item, I contact my credit card company and get my money back. I don't need to rely on Paypal to open disputes or negotiate, etc. The same principal that makes it very safe for me as a buyer can also be used to scam sellers though.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > How can someone do this "charge back"? he could have transferred the cash into another bank account from his PayPal account and waited a day before posting to make sure funds have cleared.
> ...


Thanks for explaining. Like I said to James. I think this fella was just using it as an excuse to back out of an agreed price as he could also easily have just re listed it as a buy it now for me.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like the guy is either inexperienced with doing sales outside of the eBay system and he's nervous. Or, like you say, it's just an excuse to back out.
As for "charge back" scams - isn't that a risk with any PayPal transaction (minus friends and family payment) ? Regardless of whether its via eBay or not ?

Spandy, I didn't realise you could have a Paypal account that wasn't linked to a bank account ! I might have to look into that, are there any limits or restrictions to your account because of that ?

And as for James, if it wasn't for him - we'd all be enjoying an unprecedented long period of peace and quiet for once ! (thanks to Kaz's departure) Instead, he seems to have made it his mission to act as his stand-in !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love you muppets anyone disagrees with you and they are trolls.

You boys crack me up.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rubbish. You can disagree all you like. I welcome your opinions. Many I agree with.
Your problem is you probably don't even realise you're trolling.

We don't call you names like "muppets". We don't cast aspersions on your character (outside of your behaviour in here) - whereas you insinuate someone is a cross dresser. We don't make it personal, which is where you let yourself down big time.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> I love you muppets anyone disagrees with you and they are trolls.
> 
> You boys crack me up.


Go read the original post back. I didn't disagree with you, I only questioned how it was possible. You were the one basically calling me thick.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> Spandy, I didn't realise you could have a Paypal account that wasn't linked to a bank account ! I might have to look into that, are there any limits or restrictions to your account because of that ?


I'm not sure if you can unlink a bank account once it's already linked because Paypal really don't want you to. Basically, when I set my Paypal account up many years ago, it was possible to have it only linked to a credit card so that's what I did. Then, when Paypal realised this potentially left them out of pocket when CC companies did charge-backs for undelivered goods, they started telling people they needed to link to their bank accounts "as a security measure", but really this was to give them complete control over the money coming in and going out.

Anyway, there are no downsides to having only a CC linked. I can still transfer money out directly to my bank account, but all money going in has to go through my CC. If a seller doesn't deliver, I don't even bother talking to Paypal. I just call my CC company and let them deal with it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That sounds perfect ;-)
I wish I'd ignored their request to link my bank account now !


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> That sounds perfect ;-)
> I wish I'd ignored their request to link my bank account now !


They tried *really hard* to get me to do it once. My account was temporarily blocked (purely because I sold what they considered a high fraud-risk item at the time - an iPhone 1 before they were available in the UK) and they kept telling me the easiest way to unlock it was to link it to my bank account. I spent some time reading up on their site and discovered I could bypass this by faxing them loads of other documents (can't remember what, but probably proofs of address, bank statements, etc). They seemed very surprised when I told them I was going to fax them all this crap, but sure enough, they unlocked the account.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes ! That rings a bell now !
I remember just giving in as they made it an incredible faff to avoid it :-/


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought the only real reason to link your bank account with paypal was so you could actually get any refunded or paid money out and back to your 'pocket' so to speak?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Linking your current bank account to Paypal will have created a Direct Debit mandate.

Can you break the link to your current account by simply cancelling that DD?

I doubt that Paypal will like it but it's your bank account.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm, mine says

_'You cannot remove this bank account because it currently has a pending transaction. This transaction may take up to 5-7 days to complete, at which time you will be able to remove the bank account. Please try again after the transaction has been completed.'_

Let alone I haven't had any activity on the account for over 2 weeks now :/ Sounds fishy on PP's behalf!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mstew said:


> I thought the only real reason to link your bank account with paypal was so you could actually get any refunded or paid money out and back to your 'pocket' so to speak?


There are two separate things. PayPal have my bank details saved, so I can easily transfer money from my PayPal account into my bank account - they don't have the ability to take money out of my bank account though.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I had my bank account and credit card on paypal. I removed the bank account as a payment method a couple of years ago and it still works fine. They have never asked me to replace it. Can still have money paid in to my account though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm banned from paypal  their t's and c's make no sense nor do their charges for linking paypal as a payment option to a website

People will try anything to make money from nothing just need to be careful

J
Xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

There are many scammers on eBay that's for sure. I have over 1200 feedback on eBay with over 500 sales on my end and still have 100% feedback from my buyers.

Recently i sold an item to a chap with around 10 feedback. Item cost was around £150, He paid straight away. Any high value items that i sell which are small will always be sent to buyers using Royal Mails Special Delivery service which has insurance up to £500. All other items are sent signed for as a minimum to protect myself.

Anyway nearly two months had passed and i received an email from PayPal saying my account had a restriction on it. I logged in and basically the chap that had purchased the item was claiming that he did not purchase it and he was claiming fraud through his credit card. My PayPal account was then minus £150! I was absolutely furious that PayPal had done this to me as the only way i could pay for anything with PayPal would be if i placed £150 into my account to get the account back in the black!

PayPal needed to see my receipt of posting which i had and also the tracking number which was on the receipt. When i entered the tracking number into the RM website the chap that had the eBay account and who's name was also on the confirmed PayPal delivery address had actually printed his name on the delivery receipt as it was clearly readable. :lol:

About ten days after this all begun PayPal lifted the restrictions on my account and placed the money back into my PayPal account. I was just so annoyed with the whole process and really do not like how PayPal took money off me till it was resolved when i was 100% in the clear all along.

This guy was a total scammer as he left it till the last day or so before he could claim credit card fraud from PayPal as it was nearly 2 months after the original sale before he put the claim in! This should have sounded alarm bells to PayPal that he was trying to scam me straight away.

I reckon he thought i would no longer have the postage receipt so he would get his £150 back and also get to keep the item that i had sent him as he was claiming he never received anything or authorized the payment.

Yes PayPal are not to know that i was a genuine seller, But they should cough up the money themselves to the credit card company till it was proved that i was right or wrong.

I really hope that eBay scammer got his come up ins from the credit card company and the police for fraud!

So a lesson to all eBay sellers, Send everything signed for as a minimum and keep all your postage receipts and tracking notes well after the item has been delivered (at least 3 months to be safe) as if not you could be down an item and also left out of pocket for the full cost of the item!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it appears paypal operate under "guilty till proven innocent"

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> it appears paypal operate under "guilty till proven innocent"
> 
> J
> xx


Yes and its completely wrong and unfair. I make payments quite often through PayPal and it was a total nightmare trying to arrange these payment by other means till the matter had been resolved. No way was i stumping up £150 out of my pocket to bring the balance back up.

Massive company owned by eBay who also make a fortune off you every time you sell an item and then PayPal takes a second cut off your profit too.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea everyone wants their own piece of the pie. Using paypal as a payment option from a website is even worse their fee's are a joke

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> yea everyone wants their own piece of the pie. Using paypal as a payment option from a website is even worse their fee's are a joke
> 
> J
> xx


I would hate to imagine how much they charge small business owners as they take a big enough wedge off the general public!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

About a quarter of our sales are paid for using PayPal. The per-transaction fee for us is 2.4% + £0.20. 
Paypal costs us 3 times as much as Sagepay. (Sagepay are a regular credit/debit card processor)
On the plus side, we encourage people to use PayPal on mobile devices, as it's fewer clicks and forms and more likely to complete the sale.

We don't sell on ebay. I don't think it would be worth the effort!


----------

